# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból śródręcza

## maggiolino

Witam, 
mój problem jak nagłówek wskazuje dotyczy bólu środręcza. Dokładnie prawej ręki. Rok temu dosc mocno upadłam na tą rękę,miałam spuchnięta 2 tyg..było to podczas zawodów,i lekarz z karetki stwierdził,że to tylko mocne stłuczenie. Jednak dłoń w tym miejscu ciągle w sumie bolała,raz na jakiś czas. Głownie przy podnoszeniu czegoś cięzszego, lub np. dokręcaniu. Niestety rok już minął,a śródręcze dalej boli,uczucie jakby to były jakies skurcze,nie jest to ciągły ból. 
Na prześwietleniu byłam ok 3 miesiące temu, gdy ból się nasilił. NIC jednak nie stwierdzono,lekarz przepisał mi maść,i spray..maść jezeli dzien w dzien smarowałam pomagała,ale dostałam na nią uczulenia..i odrazu ból powrócił. I tu pytanie..jaki może być powód,że śródręcze tak długo mnie boli,skoro na prześwietleniu było wszystko dobrze?Udac się jeszcze raz,może do innego lekarza na wizytę?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź!

----------


## toja

witam serdecznie.
popros lekarza o skierowanie na badanie zespolu ciesni nadgarstka.
przy tej dolegliwosci przeswietlenie nic nie wykaze, jest to ucisk nerwow dloni
w srodreczu. badania wykonuje sie iglowo przy podawaniu lekkiego strumienia pradu.
malo przyjemne ale dokladne. byc moze to jest przyczyna Twojej dolegliwosci.
pozdrawiam

----------

